# Dash gauges and panel switches



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

While refitting my dash on the boat I found this supplier online. www.oempartsllc.com

Fantastic prices on factory gauges and rocker switches of all types.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Bookmarked... Thanks..........................


----------

